# Lake Norman Winner?



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Who won on Lake Norman. Haven't heard anything thanks.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

http://espn.winnercomm.com/


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Edwin Everes


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Bill


----------

